# Predator 3500 Top-End Rebuild - Need Parts



## POE (Jun 24, 2020)

Where can I find parts to rebuild a Predator 3500 inverter generator? I see some piston/ring kits on ebay, but none that say they are for my model number. I can't locate a specific model number on the generator itself, but it looks identical to the one on Harbor Freight's website, and that part number is: 63584

I have the phone number for Harbor Freight, but I'd like to call them last if anyone here can point me in the right direction first. 

Story: I got this generator for free. I don't need it, but if I can fix it, why not take it, right? The original owner used it for motorcycle racing to power his RV and motorcycle tire warmers. It would run all day and then he took it to a really hot location. It was running balls out and it finally just gave up the ghost. We're assuming the piston/rings are gone. If I can't rebuild this cheaply, I'm going to give the whole thing to a friend of mine that will use the electronic components for something. He's a really smart tinkerer so I'm sure he'll find something cool to do with it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do the diagnostic stuff first before you throw parts at it
compression test first. it should be at least 120 psi on pull rope spin.
and then spark test
then fuel check.
keep in mind this is a Jina low cost gen set..
you can get at least 200 bucks in time just checking things.


----------



## POE (Jun 24, 2020)

Yup, I plan to test. I'm just thinking ahead to when I need parts. I truly think the piston/rings/cylinder got scorched.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do you have a scope camera yet?
look in the spark plug hole
check out this page for test gear if you do not have all of it
ENGINE_TEST_EQUIPMENT
lots of good cool must have test gear.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

most of the time set the valves and see where you are first.

most folks do not set the valves every 1000 hours or less like they should.


----------



## POE (Jun 24, 2020)

I do have a borescope. I'm really looking forward to taking a peak inside with it! Some of the basic testing equipment that I do not have a can be rented for free from the auto parts store a half-mile away. 

I have had zero time since I picked up this generator so I have yet to even remove any side panels. But hopefully I can get to it soon enough and report back what I find.


----------



## POE (Jun 24, 2020)

Good point, with the valves. I do have feeler gauges that will work nicely. I don't know where to find engine specs on this thing, though.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

see the video link below of the valve setting
click here for valve setting video for hf gen set
.005 intake, .007 exhaust in inches
or 5 thou intake and 7 thou exhaust.
that video is ok but the proper tools is kinda a must
and make sure to check the clearance after the snug tight on the lock nut for the adjuster.
they like to walk tighter.


----------



## POE (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks iowagold. Looks like valve jobs I've done before, so shouldn't be too difficult. Appreciate all your help!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

poe you are welcome! any time!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Assuming piston and rings is kind of a stretch. Fuel, compression, spark... gotta figure out whats missing.


----------



## POE (Jun 24, 2020)

Compression is missing. It pulls over too easy now and the oil was extra black.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do a compression test should be at least 90 psi on compression relief.
160 psi on no compression relief.
those are the low numbers.
renta tool at oreillys works for the gauge kit.


----------

